# y como remate del tomate...



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Que quererá dizer "Y como remate del tomate"

Penso que será "para terminar a confusão" mas haverá também o propósito de fazer uma rima. Estou vendo bem?

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Kriterio, onde você viu a frase?


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Em um livro de iniciação do Espanhol.
Trata-se de uma sequência em banda desenhada.

Primeiro, o chefe da esquadra insulta um polícia. Quando este chega na rua, desconta no condutor, lhe passando uma multa. O condutor por sua vez, quando chega em casa, desconta na filha. E a filha por nao entender pq o pai está tão mal humorado, desconta no irmão, dando-lhe uma bofetada. "Y como remate del tomate, Natalia que no entiende por que papá está tan irritado y la amenaza con el fin de semana, decide darle un guantazo a su hermanito."

Obrigada!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

kriterio_abroad_uk said:


> Em um livro de iniciação do Espanhol.
> Trata-se de uma sequência em banda desenhada.
> 
> Primeiro, o chefe da esquadra insulta um polícia. Quando este chega na rua, desconta no condutor, lhe passando uma multa. O condutor por sua vez, quando chega em casa, desconta na filha. E a filha por nao entender pq o pai está tão mal humorado, desconta no irmão, dando-lhe uma bofetada. "Y como remate del tomate, Natalia que no entiende por que papá está tan irritado y la amenaza con el fin de semana, decide darle un guantazo a su hermanito."
> 
> Obrigada!


Fica claro que significa "e para terminar". Não sei se é uma expressão usual (ou até, pouco usual) ou se foi inventada pelo autor.


----------



## Mangato

*tomate**.*
(Del nahua _tomatl_).


*5. *m. coloq. Barullo, embrollo o enredo oculto.
*6. *m. coloq. Riña, pelea.  (DRAE)


... e como final da bagunça.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, que legal! Além do que o pessoal já disse, o nosso tradicional:
e como se não bastasse.../ e para arrematar a confusão...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Achei um thread bem engraçado aqui no forum que fala justamente dessas frases em espanhol aqui.


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Fantástico! Que formidável é este forum!

Obrigada a todos!


----------



## Vanda

Valeu pelo enlace, Boavisão!!


----------



## GOODVIEW

Hahahaha, adorei o Boavisão, ótimo nick para o nick!


----------



## Nakojama

Hola!

Un "tomate" es un jaleo, un lío, un embrollo. Es bastante común, al menos en España. 
*-¡Vaya tomate que se ha preparado!*

Hay un programa de televisión muy popular que utiliza una expresión española muy usada como título, *"Aquí hay tomate*", que significa que hay un lío gordo. 

*"Para remate del tomate"* significa entonces que había un lío muy gordo y se ha añadido al embrollo algo más. Cuidado, no significa el fin del lío, sólo que ha ocurrido algo más que lo hace más complicado. No es una expresión de uso común.


----------



## Vanda

Engraçado, aqui usamos o caroço de fruta para nomear o mesmo tipo de situação. Tem caroço neste assunto, ou então ''tem caroço neste angu''.


----------



## Mangato

_Para remate del tomate_, e como ley do Murphy. Quando uma coisa não dá certo ainda virá outra circunstância a empiora-la.

_Se uma tosta cai ao chão, sempre o faz do lado da manteiga_ 

Si na tostada cae al suelo, _*para remate del tomate,*_ lo hará por el lado de la mantequilla.

E um jeito de falar cômico é descontríado.  Como já disseram os colegas,  *remate* tem cá sentido de acrescimento do problema


----------



## Vanda

Mais uma: para rematar o assunto...


----------

